# guitar finish



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

I painted a Stratocaster of mine with acrylic paint to give it a marble/granite design. Stupid is no way to go through life.  I always heard that poly can't be used on acrylic. Is this true? If so, what can I use? Or do I just need to sand it down again? Does anyone know of the best finish to use on a guitar? Any and all suggestions are welcome. And thanks in advance.
Kevin


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't have any experience finishing musical instruments,but a couple of finishers I know say that the finish affects the sound of the instrument. I have read that spirit varnish .lacquer and shellac were used as finishes in the past. Try the stewart macdonald web site the have supplies for repairing and finishing instruments.
Good luck
Jerry


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks for the advice Jerry. I had never heard that the finish affects the sound. I am really surprised that it would affect the sound of an electric guitar. I'll check the website. Thanks again.
Kevin


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Just a thought - not so sure it would affect a Strat cause it's a solid body electric, but I can see how it could affect an acoustic or semi-acoustic


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

You guys are way over my head with this, just passing on somethings I heard.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Not at all - you are the finishing guru in my book - and it makes sense to me that a stiffer or harder finish could cut back or deaden the resonance in an acoustic instrument. I have an acoustic that's pretty well beat and have thought about refinishing it - thanks for the info and link.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

boxer said:


> I painted a Stratocaster of mine with acrylic paint to give it a marble/granite design. Stupid is no way to go through life.  I always heard that poly can't be used on acrylic. Is this true? If so, what can I use? Or do I just need to sand it down again? Does anyone know of the best finish to use on a guitar? Any and all suggestions are welcome. And thanks in advance.
> Kevin


 Hi,

What sort of problems is the paint job giving you? Did you just do the body or did you do the neck too?

Is this a vintage Strat? 

My son is really in to guitars and has modified some, made some and taken some to professionals for repair. 

I was going to mention the catalog that Jerry did but since you have that information... I know from when my son was still living with us that he always got their catalogs and ordered lots of parts from them.

I'll try to talk to may son but he is working 12 hours a day right now... (he does construction and was off work for about 2 months so he's trying to catch up a few $$). Not sure when to expect an answer of even if he will have one but I'll follow up if he does.

Have you tried looking for a guitar finishing site on the web?

Ed


----------



## Hickory (Oct 25, 2005)

I know a bit about guitars finishes..Have 10 of them..LOLOn an acoustic the less finish the better..The top needs to flex and Vibrate. doesnt mean you can't finish them, just need to go easy on the coats.
On electric not so important..If you want a professional finish you will need to first choose and stain..and then apply coat after coat...of Nitro Celelose lacquer.Les pauls have about 10 coats...gives you a very deep finish.


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks for the response, guys. I don't know what I was thinking. I guess I got all artsy-fartsy, and wanted something unusual. I really like the effect I got from the acrylic paint and feathers. I think I'll just sand it down again and refinish. I pretty much got out of the music scene when I got interested in woodworking. I don't have time for both. I still play from time to time, mostly on my classical, but I'm starting to get together with the ol' bandmates maybe once a month just to fool around. Do ya'll think a poly would be an OK finish for something like this? It's just a cheap secondhand guitar I bought for $80.00.
Kevin
PS: Reible, I painted the entire body and the front of the headstock. I've never posted pictures, but I'll see if I can post after I take a few.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kevin, why not go to one of the best known guitar lovers/builders in the woodworking community with your question? Email the president of Grizzly. And if you haven't seen it check out a Grizzly catalog. There is a huge section of guitar parts and finishes.


----------



## bradleyjere (May 1, 2006)

Kevin,
If I were you I would go to this forum and ask the question there. There are some very experienced guitar builders there who may know the answer. I am not trying to say people here don't know their stuff! But I have found this forum to be very helpful as I am going to be getting into building cusom guitars myself.

*projectguitar*


----------



## Cheston Olsen (Mar 2, 2006)

kevin: having worked in a large music store that sold every kind of guitar, the lacquer system of finishing is still the one true way. Stew-mac has several good manuels on finishing. I found that it was very close to finishing auto bodies.

Chet


----------

